# Can prednisolone 10mg delay your period?



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi

Had my FET 3dt on 20th Sept and shud have had my period 30th or 1st as I ovulated 17th, my OTD is today but I'm too scared to test today, just wanted to know if 10mg prednisolone would alter your cycle on that dose? or can I start to have hope 

Thankyou x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Btw I'm not on any other meds except clexane and 5mg folic acid which def dont cause late period x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope steroids shouldn't alter AF cycles.  You need to test at some point, good luck


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

You were right it was a BFP 2-3 weeks on a cbe digital 

Thanks for your answer x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Woo hoo  All the best for your pregnancy


----------

